# Netflix Makes Deal with Paramount, Lionsgate, MGM



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Netflix has cut a deal with 3 major studios worth $1 Billion over 5 years to allow streaming of their movies. These Studios make up EPIX, which essentially means Netflix will have access to everything in those libraries.

The deal goes into effect September 1st and will profvide movies 90 days after PPV.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice! This will increase the value of a Netflix subscription. Hopefully rates don't increase.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet. This is a big step forward for Netflix streaming. :up:


----------

